# big dogs and little pigs



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

my danes, swee' pea and bentley










bentley has his very own matching chair.


















they are both rescues. 

and my piggies...

porkahontas









arnold ziffel









a video of lilly taken this summer. she got a new pool for her 3rd birthday.


and this is harley, my newest pig. he came all the way from ohio. he was a house pig but his people had to give him up because the city told them they couldn't have a pig in the city. he's a real corker, knows all kinds of tricks, walks on a leash and LOVES to go for rides in the van. he is wearing a coat till he grows a little more fur!









the end!​


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

If my 4 year old ever saw these, I'd have to move to the country and start farming. 

Nice pics! Beautiful dogs and LOVE the pigs.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh they're so cute! love the danes, they seem like they'd make great pets


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

thanks! my danes are both about 6 years old so they spend a lot of time snoozing. they're great company for me. i work for an attorney and many days, i either have to listen to criminals complain about how unfair life is or i have to sit across the conference table from whiny divorcees. it's a pleasure to come home to my dogs! lol

if you've ever heard that pigs are smarter than dogs, believe it!! i have taught my pigs to sit, shake, spin, beg for treats...they learn almost instantly and they never forget. i'm pretty sure if i put a marshmallow up high enough, they'd learn to climb a tree. :-D


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey my wife knows you.... LoL She is Iwannadane with Rio from DOL. You have some Danes there!


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

wow, small world!! LOVE rio! i remember when she didn't think she'd _ever_ get her dane. LOL


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello;

Those are some fine looking pups are they wet?? I have working great prynees about 140 lbs and OES old English sheep dog 70 lbs .


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Big Dogs Little Pigs said:


> wow, small world!! LOVE rio! i remember when she didn't think she'd _ever_ get her dane. LOL


LoL Now she can't wait to get another!!


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

danes = potato chips. can't have just one!


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Big Dogs Little Pigs said:


> danes = potato chips. can't have just one!


Sounds a lot like aquariums.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Big Dogs Little Pigs said:


> danes = potato chips. can't have just one!


Rio is crazy stupid sometimes! LoL I don't think I could handle two dogs that size with that lvl of craziness.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

Boredomb said:


> Rio is crazy stupid sometimes! LoL I don't think I could handle two dogs that size with that lvl of craziness.


rio's still a pup. heck, i had 3 danes in my mobile home for a couple of years before i lost my senior girl. is rio raw fed? my dogs eat a pound of chicken at 6 p.m. and they're in a coma till the next morning!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Big Dogs Little Pigs said:


> rio's still a pup. heck, i had 3 danes in my mobile home for a couple of years before i lost my senior girl. is rio raw fed? my dogs eat a pound of chicken at 6 p.m. and they're in a coma till the next morning!


Yes he is still puppy that's for sure just a big puppy. We tried raw chicken for a little bit but stopped cause finding a supplier was being a pain to find it in bulk plus we really don't have a big enough freezer for it.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i understand the freezer problem. once i tried my dogs on raw and decided for sure this was the way i was gonna go, i picked up a freezer i thought would be big enough. problem now is that it's so full of meat i've stocked up on 'cause it was on sale, i am having to turn away venison and deer ribs from the local hunters. it's killing me! my dogs do back flips for deer meat/ribs. i wish i had room to store enough till next year!


----------



## Duncan (Sep 27, 2014)

Lovely dogs, all are great but like the last picture of white dog. I like dogs too but I have short French bulldog puppies. Meet Gunner, he is a very well structured brindle male with beautiful top line and has a phenomenal head with a cute but fierce face.


----------

